# Optoacoplador de audio



## cosimani (Feb 1, 2006)

Hola, tengo una palm y quiero utilizar el audio que este emite a través de su salida a auriculares para alimentar otro equipo que procesará el audio. La idea es aislar totalmente a la palm, para que alguna falla no pueda dañarla. Yo pensé en utilizar algún optoacoplador. 

- Estará bien hacerlo así??? 
- qué optoacoplador podré utilizar??? 
- alguna otra idea con la que puedan ayudarme??? 

No sé si me expliqué bien, sería algo así:

Palm (salida a auriculares) -> optoacoplador -> equipo procesador de audio

Gracias
César Osimani


----------



## cosimani (Feb 1, 2006)

Aclaro que el audio que estará involucrado son de pulsos telefónicos (pulsos DTMF). Es decir, no se requiere amplificadora gama de respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Hola, no veo porque no puedas utilizarlo al fin y al cabo serán tonos fundamentales, prueba con un optoacoplador de salida de transistor. Pero eso si, tienes que hacer un circuito de amplificación en ambos lados del opto, lo que amerita requiere fuentes de voltaje independientes, lo que complica o encarece un poco el diseño.

Aunque se puede probar y ver si se amerita un circuito de amplificación al lado de la palm, ya que es muy posible que el led del opto sea un carga muy baja y por esto no se pueda representar la señal de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## cosimani (Feb 1, 2006)

Me queda la duda con respecto a la señal de audio aplicada al LED de la entrada del optoacoplador. Este LED me parece que se utiliza para señales digitales, si yo le aplico una señal analógica creo que no voy a obtener a la salida lo que quiero. Por ejemplo, el tono que representa el 9 se obtiene de las frecuencias 1477Hz y 852Hz simultáneamente. Entonces, el transistor de salida del optoacoplador conducirá cuando la señal de entrada tenga un valor tal que exite al diodo de entrada. Es correcto lo que digo???

Ahora mi pregunta es: existe un optoacoplador que permita la utilización de señales de audio tales como los pulsos telefónicos???  o tendré que codificar primero el audio a digital antes de introducirla al optoacoplador???


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Te pregunto: 

Si varias el voltaje en un led, este no varia su intensidad lumínica?

Si varias la corriente en la base de un transistor, este no varia la corriente que pasa entre el colector y el emisor?

Piensalo...

Saludos.


----------



## cosimani (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, es lógico lo que dices. Gracias por todo. O sea, tengo que hacer conducir el LED con una tensión continua y sobre esta colocar mi señal de audio??? De esta forma hago variar la intensidad lumínica del LED y con ello la corriente entre el colector y emisor del transistor???

Mmmmm, me parece que hacer todo esto para recuperar la misma señal DTMF me va a costar bastante, no? Espero que el equipo de telefonía detecte estos tonos DTMF como tales.

Te comento que estoy en el área de informática y telecomunicaciones. De electrónica muy poco, sólo lo que ví en mis estudios de colegio secundario. 

Miles de gracias. Y seguro estaré molestando nuevamente muy pronto.

César Osimani


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2006)

cosimani dijo:
			
		

> O sea, tengo que hacer conducir el LED con una tensión continua y sobre esta colocar mi señal de audio???



Como el led no funciona desde los 0 voltios debido a su voltaje de umbral, debes proporcionar el voltaje minimo para que este emita luz, luego sobre esta señal continua montas la señal de audio. En la parte del transistor, ese nivel continuo portador se desacopla por si solo.

Tienes que probar, porque es dificil de explicar.

Saludos.


----------



## Betomelo (Mar 13, 2006)

Es correcto lo que dicen , si se varia la corriente con que se alimenta el led, la intensidad de este disminuye, y al varial la luz incidente en el fototransistor, la corriente de este tambien varia, Pero de lo anterior surgen 2 problemas:

1 - La relacion entre corriente-intensidad en el led NO es lineal

2 - Los fototransistores utilizados en los optoacopladores normales, estan optimizados para trabajar en saturacion/corte y no en region activa.

Pero existen alternativas comerciales OPTOACOPLADORES ANALOGOS, que internamente tienen un un aplificador operacional, y otra circuiteria (basicamente un lazo de control) para linealizar la salida, el gran inconveniente de estos componentes es que son un poco costosos, como pueden ser el SLC800, IL300, entre otros, el termino en ingles usualmente para referirse a estos dispositivos es "linear optocoupler"


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2006)

Betomelo dijo:
			
		

> Pero existen alternativas comerciales OPTOACOPLADORES ANALOGOS, que internamente tienen un un aplificador operacional, y otra circuiteria (basicamente un lazo de control) para linealizar la salida, el gran inconveniente de estos componentes es que son un poco costosos, como pueden ser el SLC800, IL300, entre otros, el termino en ingles usualmente para referirse a estos dispositivos es "linear optocoupler"



No conocia los linear optocoupler, gracias por el dato. Me pondre a investigarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## Marck (Jun 30, 2014)

Me interesa ser mas activo en este foro, Yo la verdad pensaba que un optoacoplador funcionana como switch aislando, mas claro aplicar 2.2 voltios al led y el tiristor cerraba, pero me cayo el diseño de un circuito grabador telefonico, hice uno muy simple que no me resulto pues inducia ruido, talvez por los aterramientos inadecuados o mal rectificado, no se exactamente, asi que me puse a investigar y encontre una pagina que debo aceptar que sin ella no podria haberlo hecho, en esa pagina indica como usar el optoacoplador con transistor a su salida la señal es amplificada, les paso el link de la pagina para que lo vean esta en español. 

Disculpen por desenterrar tema antiguo pero era necesario es un aporte interesante espero lo valoren

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/varios/hibrido-telefonico-phone-patch.html

En esa pagina se ve un tipico optoacoplador con transistor, lo he probado con ociloscopio y parece funcionar muy bien, saludos. 

aTTE Marcos Gonzales de Bolivia


----------

